# Movie frame game



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't know if a thread like this has been posted before. I had a look around, and couldn't see one.

I'll post a still frame from a movie, and anyone who guesses what it is posts a new one, then whoever guesses that one posts a new one, etc etc. It's more fun than it sounds.

To start off, an easy one:


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Good idea!!!

_Singin' in the Rain_?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Yup. You go.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

vertigo!

this game is neat.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Correct!!!

Your go.


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

yup.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Donnie Darko!


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

Rocky Horror Picture Show.:clap


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Withnail and I


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

^ The Fuzz!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^One Hour Photo - He was so good in that movie.


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

^The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

^ A Scanner Darkly


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

What the ...? Looks like E.T with the measles.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Eraserhead! Oh god, the bandage scene. Most jarring scene ever.


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

The Seventh Seal, I think.


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Chinatown! One of my favourites.










hint: attica


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

American History X


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Pan's labyrinth.


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

The Village?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ Awwwww, I don't know that one, but maybe I do. :con Is that guy Viggo Mortenson?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Ichi the Killer (I cheated :yes)


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Moon, really good movie








http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...mages?q=cape+fear&hl=en&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ *Cape Fear*


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ Could we have a hint?


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

It was this one. Oh well. Your turn now!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^Hangover*



Pocketfox said:


> It was this one. Oh well. Your turn now!


Haven't seen that movie, but the image was familiar.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Memento


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^The Darjeeling Limited*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The English Patient.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^The Green Mile.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Motorcycle Diaries?


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

^ correct!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The Motorcycle Diaries

next pic


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

^Pirate Radio? 

Here's one:


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Wristcutters: A Love Story (eeee!)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ a clue please?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

D11 said:


> ^ a clue please?


It's about time travel!


----------



## Pocketfox (Jul 3, 2009)

Is it _Primer_?


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Pocketfox said:


> Is it _Primer_?


It is!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Primer. (bump)


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Eastern Promises


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Deep Red. (Profondo Rosso)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^eyes wide shut*


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

^Little miss sunshine


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Dam it - I know that film!


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

is it What's Eating Gilbert Grape?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ghost World


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Amelie


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Is it Junebug?


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

It is. :yes


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Huzzah!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^ The Band's Visit*


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Last Supper ^


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^ Repulsion* (I cheated. I notice it's a Roman Polanski film, I'll have to add this to my list as well. )


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Omen.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Mulholland Drive


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Damn, this ones driving me crazy! ^

@D11: I hope you're not squeamish.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

It's a Warhol production from 1971.


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

It was Women in Revolt. Your turn.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay I was _way_ off.^ (bump)


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Hint: It's a horror film from the 70's...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> @D11: I hope you're not squeamish.


no  I love the old horror films, they seem scarier for some reason.



Pilfrom said:


> It's a Warhol production from 1971.


I've never seen a Warhol production except some excerpts from a doco on his life. He was a fascinating person.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


>


That wall paper would make me feel disorientated too, :b



JayDontCareEh said:


> Hint: It's a horror film from the 70's...


I cheated... Suspiria.

I have never heard of it, or of Jessica Harper but I read the synopsis on IMDB, sounds interesting.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

D11 said:


> That wall paper would make me feel disorientated too, :b
> 
> I cheated... Suspiria.
> 
> I have never heard of it, or of Jessica Harper but I read the synopsis on IMDB, sounds interesting.


Yeah, the intense color schemes of this one will rock your world. I've never seen a movie that was as interesting to just look at.

Your turn, D11.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^No Way Out.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^ Uncle Buck*- lol, the size of those pancakes!


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

^Mousehunt


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^Clerks


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

^_Oldboy_


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ a clue.... Is that Allen Ginsberg?


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

D11 said:


> ^ a clue.... Is that Allen Ginsberg?


No, but there's a quote in my sig that is somewhat related to the film in question.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> No, but there's a quote in my sig that is somewhat related to the film in question.


*Intolerable Cruelty*.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*^ Metropolis*


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

D11 said:


> *Intolerable Cruelty*.


Nope.....should I post another clue or do we just move on?? I just started playin so I'm not exactly sure how this goes.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

starblob said:


>


Clue? Is that Cillian Murphy?



AliBaba said:


> Nope.....should I post another clue or do we just move on?? I just started playin so I'm not exactly sure how this goes.


So not Intolerable Cruelty, damn. :lol
Please post another clue, I've got to get it. I went by your signature, the second one. Heinz, Baron Krauss von Espy? Not it?

*EDIT: Is it the Consultant?*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, that is the delectable Cillian Murphy and the lovely lady beside him is Elaine Cassidy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Disco Pigs


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

D11 said:


> So not Intolerable Cruelty, damn. :lol
> Please post another clue, I've got to get it. I went by your signature, the second one. Heinz, Baron Krauss von Espy? Not it?
> *EDIT: Is it the Consultant?*


You're getting colder. There is definitely a connection between _Movie A_ & _Intolerable Cruelty__. _Keep in mind it's possible I'm not talking about a story or character connection, but there is a connection nonetheless_. _ I don't want to be too obvious but tell me if you need another clue.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

jhanniffy said:


> Disco Pigs


*^ Tideland*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

AliBaba said:


> You're getting colder. There is definitely a connection between _Movie A_ & _Intolerable Cruelty__. _Keep in mind it's possible I'm not talking about a story or character connection, but there is a connection nonetheless_. _ I don't want to be too obvious but tell me if you need another clue.


Got it! Got it! Got it! :lol

*A Serious Man*

The link being the Coen Brothers? Wow, that was tricky.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Identity.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^ The Departed*


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

*Gosford Park*^

I half cheated...


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^clue. Is that Blondie?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes. The movie in question also stars James Woods.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Videodrome

Considering your avatar is from Videodrome , that was pretty easy  
btw i just saw this topic, i warn you guys im pretty good at this game.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Lost Highway.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Collateral

i told you that im good


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

guys you should upload your pictures at tinypic or a similar site and change the name of the picture. 

otherwise if someone right clicks on the picture and tries to save it , he can see the name of the movie.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

about a boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Advisory****
Please keep the images PG13. Thanks .


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ Blue Velvet. RIP Dennis Hopper.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^Blazing Saddles *


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Donnie Darko


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

There Will Be Blood^


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I cheated(u can also cheat by quoting the message and looking at the link of the photo), but im just gonna say that it starts with m.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

k im just answering anyway : Mockingbirds Don't Sing


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^T**he Royal Tenenbaums









*


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The Goonies.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sister Act?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Were said:


> I cheated(u can also cheat by quoting the message and looking at the link of the photo), but im just gonna say that it starts with m.


I would of gotten that one. lol I didn't like the movie, but watched it after reading a book about Genie.

I have no idea what the last two are. lol


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

starblob said:


> The Goonies.


i think this is Tropic Thunder


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ Yes.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd like to know what that movie is that epril posted. Any hints?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

bump?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Hotel Rwanda


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

can you give a clue?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

you guys make this game really tough, i can never play.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Anymouse, I believe that's The Cell (correct me if I'm wrong). Great movie - even if it does have JLo :b

Edit: Oh no, looks like my image has inexplicably disappeared! Oh well, here's another one - same movie.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't see the picture....time for a shower!


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Were said:


> can you give a clue?


cocaine in condom tablets.
Columbian pregnant teen drug mule.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Cleary said:


>


Maria Full Of Grace.

Vernon's is The Red Violin.


----------



## NervesOfSteel (Jun 24, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> There Will Be Blood^


Great movie!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ghostbusters!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Breakfast at Tiffines (that may be spelt wrong)


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ Interview with a Vampire.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Election


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Romeo + Juliet.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

*^ Being John Malkovich









*


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Cry Baby


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ Frantic


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Synecdoche, New York


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ Full Metal Jacket


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

A Fish Called Wanda^


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

^ Vertigo


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

^ Tell no one - I think.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

bump?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

The Rules of Attraction

My name is not Richard. It's DICK!!! lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Hard Eight (Sydney)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Can't see the picture


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Okay never mind, I switched it. Sorry bout that.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Feeling like a dork for bumping my own picture... But I don't want this thread to die!

Anyone?... No one?... Okay someone else post one.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

^ Blue Velvet


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Ummm... Just a guess here. Is it _Carrie_?


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Ummm... Just a guess here. Is it _Carrie_?


Nope! :b Close though. It came out before 2 or 3 years before Carrie.

If nobody gets it I can post another picture.


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

In the meantime...








_
_


----------



## imaboutttoEXPLODE (Apr 25, 2010)

toy story 2


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

imaboutttoEXPLODE said:


> toy story 2


One of those words is actually in the title, the female played the lead role in a number of multi-academy award winning movies and the male recently played in a 2010 remake of a 1984 classic.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Joel said:


> Post another!
> 
> In the meantime...
> 
> ...


Police Story

(I kinda cheated, I could sort of tell the guy is Jackie Chan based on the hair and ethnicity, then I just googled for Jackie Chan's filmography)


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

the royal tenenbaums


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Blade Runner^










EagerMinnow84, Any hints on your pic? This needs to be solved!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Ninth Gate


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas

Ahh, David Thewlis :mushy


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

The Lion King?


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> The Lion King?


lol

Sigh.
It's Catch-22. 
:cry
Let me just try again.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

That looks like the Sergio Leone stare. _Once Upon a Time In The West _maybe?


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


^ Princess Mononoke


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

^don't no what just happened


----------



## ShamefulMetaphors (Sep 7, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


 The Cell


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

The Village


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Sling Blade

Nobody will know this:


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

^^OMG OMG^
skate or die(my country's title) or gleaming the cube! BEST MOVIE EVARRR


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Gleaming the cube. That was quick Im impressed


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

^ Gleaming the Cube?? (I think)


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)

Dark City?


----------



## MsMusic (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

Boondock Saints


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

anymouse said:


> nicely done on boondock saints.
> 
> but i can't guess either of yours :blank
> 
> .. maybe we're just supposed to leave both there and then people will vote on them when they visit thread? :/


Someone got the first one.

The second is actually SA related. I mean to me, when I watch it.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

MsMusic's - _A Bronx Tale_
OtherGlove's - _The Point_


----------



## OtherGlove (Dec 28, 2010)

^Waking Life? it's been a while. Yes, that's my final answer


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^ pan's labyrinth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^hahah of course!! 

idk what this is though , you have me beet!


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


> you're adorable. and also, it's a tough one. gondry's science of sleepz.
> 
> here's another


Clerks :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

anymouse said:


> Mallrats!!!! :yay


Zach and Miri Make a Porno. He cut his hair.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MsMusic said:


>


It took me a while to get the name of this movie. I think this one is "A Bronx Tale". The actor, Lillo Broncato, Jr. is in prison.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This one is a bit more difficult, but not impossible.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

^ Legally Blonde????










This is a major seen in this movie


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I make animated gifs for fun :um so I have a lot of frames...here's one


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


Chasing Amy ?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back? Although my brain is telling me Clerks 2


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back? Although my brain is telling me Clerks 2


It is True Romance ???


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> :con , If I remember right -that was "Not Another Teen Movie." They were spoofing the opening of "Road Trip" at the time.
> 
> Mine still never got answered
> 
> ...


Yeah You're right :yay

I have no idea what yours is...moar clues needed :help


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

I know...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

need2bnormal said:


> HINT 5
> 
> - This movie will be on my profile " fav movie section"


Hmmm so it could be 1 of 500 movies lol :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Half Baked!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow, that's Half Baked? I saw that movie way back lol. The Sam The Record Man store is a landmark in my city, I didn't even remember seeing it in the movie, gotta watch again


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep Needs told me I won. Shes um, on lockdown


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

^K-Pax. Great movie.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

StevenGlansberg said:


> ^K-Pax. Great movie.


Hot Rod.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hint: Nicolas Cage


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aw I was just getting into this. No one wants to play anymore?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yep. That be the one.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm stumped on this one.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Matilda?

-_-


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Simon Birch?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Good job man! Ok:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> Yes!!! :yay!!! post a picture too!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

That's it you can't play anymore.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ok my turn, see if you guys can guess this one:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Goodfellas!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ha beat you.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

BetaBoy90 said:


> ^ A Scanner Darkly


ERASER HEAD! Man that movie was so slowly trippy.. 
That part where thier baby was growing bigger and bigger with the room
all dark and flashing light was so freakin' crazy.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I know it but I'm giving someone else a chance to play :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:con The Apple Dumpling Gang?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

*^Look Who's Talking*

No hints!


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

C'est vrai! C'est Amelie  Bien joué, needs.

Next still, please!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Born Yesterday.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

^The Big Lebowski (I think?)


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

^ Whip It.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I think you're right Needy. Thats Faye Dunaway I believe
*
*


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

ez one:










e: post #400 :troll


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

^ Dumb and Dumber? :stu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Clockwork Orange

Hard one:


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Mystery Teams!! Not quite that hard :b

Neeeext Should be pretty easy:


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Star Trek?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Desperate Living, bb.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

_Legend

_


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

anymouse said:


> i dunno. but i love this thread.
> 
> another to guess:


can't see the pic


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_The Fountain_


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

crap, i know this... i think.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_The Thing_ (???)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

I said it, is it The Thing?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

atticusfinch said:


> I said it, is it The Thing?


Yeah :lol

Oh, and American Psycho


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

oh crap, i know this too ...not coming to me immediately though. i may ask for a clue in a sec.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_Kung Pow: Enter the Fist_


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

atticusfinch said:


> _Kung Pow: Enter the Fist_


Dazed and Confused


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

_SUNSHINE_ (i think)










(should be easy)


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

BUMP.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Oi I love moulin rouge


----------

